# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Материнская плата ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 – премиум-класс недорого

## Labs

Почти все ведущие производители материнских плат предлагают недорогие модели на основе чипсета Z270, вот только зачастую (удешевления ради) в них упрощены и такие важные аспекты, как преобразователь напряжения питания процессора, охлаждение компонентов и звуковой тракт.

Попавший сегодня в поле нашего внимания продукт ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 представляет собой компромиссный вариант между стоимостью и функционалом материнской платы на основе флагманского чипсета 200-й серии. Что же, познакомимся с ней поближе. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Технические характеристики и функционал*

Поскольку чипсет Intel Z270 обладает функционалом, вполне достаточным для построения недорогой материнской платы, совершенно не удивительно, что разработчики ASRock смогли обойтись без лишних (в контексте недорогого продукта) контроллеров, напрасно увеличивающих стоимость.



Для подключения накопителей привычного формата ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 предлагает шесть портов SATA 6Gb/s. В дополнение к ним на текстолите распаян слот Ultra M.2, поддерживающий SSD форм-фактора М.2 с интерфейсом SATA 6.0 Gb/s и PCIe Gen3 x4, и еще один разъем M.2, поддерживающий аналогичные SSD, но только с SATA 6.0 Gb/s. Поскольку чипсет Z270 предоставляет только шесть портов SATA 6.0 Gb/s, линии SATA обоих слотов совмещены с двумя портами SATA, поэтому при использовании в них накопителей М.2 с интерфейсом SATA совмещенные порты работать не будут.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Возможности платы для подключения устройств с интерфейсом USB представлены шестью портами USB 3.1 и семью USB 2.0, обеспеченных контроллером чипсета Intel Z270.

Поддержка локальной сети также обеспечена чипсетом, физический уровень гигабитного сетевого контроллера которого реализован на чипе Intel I219V.

Вывод звука на аудиосистемы, с количеством поддерживаемых каналов до восьми, а также стереонаушники базируется на кодеке Realtek ALC1220. Чип оснащен цифро-аналоговым преобразователем, обеспечивающим соотношение сигнал/шум на впечатляющем уровне 120dB, и поддерживает технологию Creative Sound Blaste Cinema 3. В его обвязке используются электролитические аудиоконденсаторы Nichicon серии Fine Gold, а фронтальный выход на наушники реализован через операционный усилитель TI NE5532 Premium, поддерживающий устройства с импедансом до 600 Ом с его автоматическим определением, способным полностью раскачать даже самые сложные решения.

Помимо этого, на плате реализован целый комплекс мер для улучшения качества выводимого звука. Так, вся схема электрически изолирована от остальной части текстолита, что сводит на нет возможные проникновения электромагнитных помех из других цепей, а основные каналы выполнены на различных слоях, чтобы исключить взаимопроникновение. Запитка аудиотракта осуществляется напрямую от главного 24-контактного разъема питания на текстолите без параллельных соединений и ответвлений для других потребителей (технология Direct Drive). В довершение картины, контакты аудиовыходов на задней панели и колодки на плате покрыты слоем позолоты.

Несмотря на то, что чипсет Z270 позволяет разделять предназначенные для подключения видеокарт 16 линий PCIе на группы, к нему подключен только один из двух распаянных на плате слотов, подходящих для установки видеокарт. Второй располагает четырьмя линиями PCIе Gen3, заимствованными из 24, поддерживаемых чипсетом. Так что по факту, ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 подходит для построения систем только с одной видеокартой. Второй слот можно использовать для установки высокоскоростных устройств, например, SSD-накопителей.

Панель входов-выходов ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 укомплектована достаточно плотно.

Здесь представлены три порта USB 3.1 стандарта Type-A, один USB 3.1 Type-С, один PS/2 для мыши и клавиатуры, два USB 2.0, сетевой RJ-45, пять аналоговых входов-выходов и один оптический выход звукового тракта, а так же трио выходов встроенного в процессоры Intel видеоядра. Состоит оно из аналогового D-Sub и цифровых DVI-D и HDMI.

Для установки модулей оперативной памяти на плате предусмотрено четыре слота.

Суммарное количество ОЗУ, с которым может работать платформа, составляет 64 GB. Официально платой поддерживаются модули стандарта DDR4-2133 МГц при использовании процессоров Core шестого поколения и DDR4-2400 МГц в случае с Core седьмого поколения. Максимальная частота памяти DDR4 в режиме разгона достигает 3733+ МГц.

*Дизайн и компоновка*

Несмотря на принадлежность ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 к серии относительно недорогих продуктов, построена плата в полноразмерном формате ATX и обладает выдающимся дизайном.

Формируется он за счет традиционного агрессивного сочетания черного и красного цветов, радиаторов, охлаждающих чипсет и транзисторы преобразователя процессора, а также ставшего уже традиционным для большинства продуктов ASRock пластикового кожуха, скрывающего под собой весь аудиотракт и панель входов-выходов. Поскольку элемент сделан из пластика, экранирующую роль он выполнять не может, поэтому, кроме декоративных функций, он служит защитой от возможных разрядов статического электричества, которые названные области могут получить от рук сборщика или пользователя.

Весьма привлекательно выглядит светодиодная подсветка ряда элементов платы. Так, подсвечивается радиатор чипсета, район звукового тракта (надпись Sound Blaster Cinema 3) и область I/O панели, где в защитном кожухе имеется специальное прозрачное окошко. Кроме этого, на плате реализован специальный разъем, к которому может подключаться светодиодная RGB-лента. Цвет подсветки, а также алгоритм свечения можно очень гибко менять прямо из соответствующего подменю ASRock UEFI BIOS Setup или из меню фирменной утилиты в среде ОС Windows. Зовется данное решение AURA RGB LED.

Питание процессора осуществляется через цифровой преобразователь напряжения по схеме «8+2 фазы». Его работой управляет ШИМ-контроллер Intersil ISL95824. Главные 8 фаз, питающие ядра процессора, на самом деле являются четырьмя, но они удвоены за счет чипов-дублеров фаз. В цепях используются полевые транзисторы (MOSFET) с пониженным сопротивлением открытого канала сток-исток в корпусах D-Pak, полимерные конденсаторы с низким сопротивлением канала и качественные дроссели с сердечниками из ферромагнетиков. Все это позволяет повысить КПД преобразователя, снизив напрасный расход электроэнергии и нагрев компонентов.

Все силовые транзисторы этой схемы оснащены парой достаточно массивных алюминиевых радиаторов, эффективности которых хватит даже в условиях охлаждения процессора СЖО, которая не обеспечивает какого-либо косвенного обдува околопроцессорного пространства.

Как уже упоминалось выше, для установки видеокарт на плату предусмотрен только один, первый слот, подключенный к контроллеру в процессоре. Сюда можно установить абсолютно любой, самый современный и монструозный 3D-ускоритель, поэтому он усилен впаянной в текстолит металлической рамкой.

*Упаковка и комплектация*

Упаковкой продукту ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 служит довольно объемная коробка из толстого гофрированного картона, оснащенная ручкой для переноски.

В комплект поставки входят четыре сигнальных кабеля SATA, заглушка для I/O панели, три крепежных винта для плат формата М.2, диск с драйверами и ПО, подробные руководства по эксплуатации.

*ASRock UEFI*

Микрокод BIOS материнской платы ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 основывается на спецификациях UEFI. В прошивку встроена оболочка для настройки и управления системой пользователем, носящая имя ASRock UEFI. Ее внешний вид и структура не претерпели каких-либо заметных изменений с версиями, которыми комплектовались материнские платы на основе чипсетов Intel серии 100.

Для неискушенных и опытных пользователей в оболочке предлагается два различных режима – простой и продвинутый, называемые, соответственно, EZ Mode и Advanced Mode.

В первом вся информация и настройки сосредоточены на одном экране. Слева мы видим информацию об установленной модели процессора и его максимальной частоте функционирования, а также данные о модулях памяти и накопителях. Справа выводятся данные о температуре процессора и чипсета. Здесь же отмечено и максимальное значение напряжения, подаваемого на процессор.

В режиме EZ Mode можно производить и некоторые базовые настройки: включать XMP-профиль модулей памяти и режим RAID, выбирать алгоритм работы вентиляторов, настраивать последовательность включения загрузочных устройств с помощью мыши путем простого перетаскивания соответствующих ярлыков.

Единственное подменю в EZ Mode носит название Tools, в нем представлен ряд полезных утилит. Так, с помощью Instant Flash и Internet Flash можно обновить прошивку платы, используя заранее скачанный файл или прямо с серверов ASRock через Интернет. Опция System Browser позволяет получить наглядную информацию о том, какие именно устройства установлены или подключены в те или иные порты и разъемы.

Наконец, инструментарий FAN-Tastic Tuning дает возможность гибкой настройки программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате.

Режим Advanced Mode гораздо объемней. Здесь набор настроек ограничен лишь возможностями платформы и чипсета.

Из полезных опций, доступных не у всех производителей системных плат, можно отметить возможность программного управления скоростями вращения всех вентиляторов, подключенных непосредственно к плате. Соответствующие настройки представлены в подменю Hardware Monitor, где для каждого из вентиляторов можно выбрать режим работы и привязку регулировки скорости вращения крыльчатки к датчику температуры в процессоре или в чипсете.

Наибольший интерес среди продвинутых пользователей, очевидно, вызовет раздел OC Tweaker.

Помимо изобилия ручных настроек здесь присутствуют опции для автоматического разгона вычислительных и графического ядер процессора, с помощью которых оверклокингом может заняться даже несведущий новичок. Достаточно лишь выбрать желаемую частоту и перезагрузить систему с сохранением настроек.

*Разгон и тестирование*

Разгон и тестирование материнской платы ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 осуществлялись со следующим набором комплектующих:процессор: Intel Core i5-7600К;накопитель: Samsung 950 Pro 512GB;оперативная память: 2х4 GB, Geil Dragon RAM PC4-24000;кулер: СЖО Corsair H60;блок питания: Aerocool Templarius Imperator 1150W;шасси: Cooler Master LAB.Ранее, при тестировании материнских плат ASRock Z270 Extreme4, ASRock Z270 Taichi и ASRock Z270 SuperCarrier мы уже установили оверклокерский потенциал используемого экземпляра Intel Core i5-7600К. При штатном напряжении 1.20 В он оказался весьма невысок – на уровне 4440 МГц.

С более мощной системой охлаждения, такой как, например, СЖО Aerocool Likai 240, на материнской плате ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Professional Gaming i7 нам удалось достичь стабильной работы данного экземпляра процессора на частоте 4800 МГц при напряжении питания 1.28В. Однако, с СЖО Corsair H60 максимум, что удалось выжать на ASRock Z270 Gaming K4, – 4700 МГЦ при напряжении 1.28В.

В целом, нештатные режимы материнская плата ASRock Z270 Gaming K4 отрабатывала вполне адекватно, за исключением некоторых пограничных, когда стабильность была на грани фола и система все же могла уйти в циклическую перезагрузку, выйти из которой удавалось только сбросив пользовательские настройки перемычкой Clear CMOS. Все же, учитывая данные обстоятельства, соответствующая кнопка на задней панели пришлась бы очень кстати.

*Заключение*

Материнская плата ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming K4 – младшая полноформатная модель в ряду решений компании, основанных на чипсете Intel Z270. Продукт ориентирован на создание мощной и функциональной игровой системы на основе одной видеокарты, с возможностью разгона процессора и подсистемы оперативной памяти. Для этого плата оснащена всем необходимым функционалом, начиная от полноценной реализации возможностей чипсета, продолжая с дополнением их высококачественным звуковым трактом и заканчивая мощными преобразователями напряжения питания, качественной элементной базой, добротным охлаждением компонентов.

----------

